# Need help with search



## RGF (May 29, 2016)

Hi

I tried to search for "F stop bag" but was told that each word must be at least 2 characters long.

Suggestion?


----------



## can0nfan2379 (May 29, 2016)

RGF said:


> Hi
> 
> I tried to search for "F stop bag" but was told that each word must be at least 2 characters long.
> 
> Suggestion?



search f-stop and icu and or specific bag names (ie. Loka, Tilopa)


----------

